# Inversor 1200 watts 127 volts para herramientas



## gamalrod (Nov 11, 2007)

hola, espero me puedan ayudar, soy contratista, y en mi trabajo necesito a veces corriente electrica donde no la hay, quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun circuito para un inversor 12v-127v 60 hz capaz de aguantar unos 1000-1200 watts que es la potencia del taladro que mas uso (HILTI T2) supongo que cuasisenoidal bastaria pues la herramienta no es muy exigente en ese aspecto, de antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda
gamalrod


----------



## zopilote (Nov 11, 2007)

Que es lo que deseas, algun dato del mejor inversor, como su marca y datos, o esquemas electronicos de uno para poder inplementarlo.


----------



## gamalrod (Nov 12, 2007)

hola gracias, necesito algun diagrama para construirlo, de hecho 1000 watts serian suficientes, y solo lo usaria por periodos de tiempo muy cortos, pero me sacaria de muchos problemas. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2007)

Algo como para que mires.
Antes de pensar en hacer algo te sugiero averigues el costo del transformador, que es la parte mas cara.
Primario: 127 VCA secundario 9,5 + 9,5 VCA 1000 o 1200VA

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_convertidor12DCa120AC_UPS.asp
http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro03/4-045.zip 
http://www.telefonica.net/web2/pantufloagonza/solar3.htm 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=345


----------



## gamalrod (Nov 12, 2007)

gracias, interesante.el tercero luce sencillo, pocos componentes. que potencia meneja?
lo del transformador me esta preocupando. 1200 watts a 12 volts son 100 amp. sin contar las perdidas.creo que eso es calibre 6.tengo un cuate que los fabrica, estoy viendo con el que me puede armar, gracias, estoy ya pensando conformarme con solo usar la herramienta chica.600watts me bastaria para eso.gracias
ja.en autozone vi un inversor de 2500 watts!y es un aparatito del tamaño de un pequeño amplificador de audio automotriz. han de ser como sus watts pico de potencia de audio.se pasan. por eso es que prefiero armarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2007)

Si encaras la construccion del transformador, recuerda la caida interna de los transistores, por eso te anote 9,5 + 9,5 VCA, es para compensar las perdidas de cables, transistores, etc.

Una alternativa
Averigua si las herramientas que tienes son con motor con carbones, si es asi hay otra solucion bastante mas economica.


----------



## gamalrod (Nov 13, 2007)

de hecho si lo son, . que es lo que me recomiendas?  taladros: hilti de 9 amp,skill de 4 amp esmeriladora: black & decker 600 watts todo a 127 volts
sus motores aceptan directa o algo asi?
gracias por su tiempo
gamalrod


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2007)

La idea es la siguiente, si tus herraminetas poseen motores tipo universal, aceptan corriente continua, si es asi puede ser mucho mas facil generar 120VCC desde un transformador trabajado en alta frecuencia, (Mayor rendiminento y menor tamaño)


----------



## gamalrod (Nov 14, 2007)

vale, tienes algun circuito que me puedas recomendar para ese efecto?


----------



## thevenin (Nov 14, 2007)

Estuve buscando y encontré esto:

http://www.electroindustrial.com/in...12_a_220___inversor_dc_ac.htm#caracteristicas

Dale a detalles para ver datos de la potencia.

Pone 2000 W de pico de arranque, y 1000 W de potencia continua.

Debe alguna tienda similar por tu zona, el precio es barato, yo no sé si merece la pena
construirlo, teniendo en cuenta garantía del fabricante, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2007)

Esos convertidores los he visto, supongo que tendran un convertidor CC-CC (12 a +-90VCC) y de ahy toman para un inversor cuasisenoidal.

Lo del convertidor 12 a 127VCC, te buscare algo.


----------



## maxee (Jul 7, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo del convertidor 12 a 127VCC, te buscare algo.




Me interesa.. para enchufar en el auto un talador y una amoladora, para usos esporádicos, por ahí trabajando, hay que cortar alguna pavada o agujerear algo y que mas fácil que ir al auto hacerlo y volver..
La amoladora, que es la que mas consume, es de 820W 220Vca
Estoy pensando que va a llevar un transformador considerable, al menos de 3 veces el tamaño de uno de fuente de PC, si puedo conseguir eso y si me puedes facilitar un circuito encaro el proyecto. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2014)

maxee dijo:


> Me interesa.. para enchufar en el auto un talador y una amoladora, para usos esporádicos, por ahí trabajando, hay que cortar alguna pavada o agujerear algo y que mas fácil que ir al auto hacerlo y volver..
> La amoladora, que es la que mas consume, es de 820W 220Vca
> Estoy pensando que va a llevar un transformador considerable, *al menos de 3 veces el tamaño de uno de fuente de PC*, si puedo conseguir eso y si me puedes facilitar un circuito encaro el proyecto. gracias



Los transformadores de las fuentes de PC son para trabajar en *conmutación*, ¿ Que tipo de convertidor estas pensando hacer ?

En el Foro existen varios temas sobre esto.


----------



## maxee (Jul 8, 2014)

una fuente DC - DC , de 12Vcc a 220Vcc 
Vi varias fuentes DC - DC por ejemplo de de Mnicolau, que hizo para usar amplificados en el auto. y tambien la de, espero no equivocarme, luciperro, que era para al mismo fin.
Claro que ninguna de las dos entrega la corriente ni el voltaje necesario 

Edito: swhitching, para evitarme el gran tranformador que necesitaría para trabajarlo a 50hz, total después se rectifica y se usa continua sin importar que que frecuencia trabaja el inversor, como dijiste tu mas arriba hace unos años jeje de paso ahorramos unos cuantos mF en el filtraje


----------

